# Nails



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Nails, particularly finish nails are useful in O gage. The small 6 penny finish nail is a replacement rolling stock axle at 3/32 of an inch. The 8 penny nail just under 7/64ths of an inch is good and snug for 027 rail joiners. 10 penny nail is a replacement for O gage track just under 1/8th but larger than 7/64ths. I measured the plastic rail insulators, the 027 fit a 3/32nd hole and the O gage fit the 7/64ths. Even thought the 6 penny will fit the 027 track I prefer the 8 penny for the snug fit. I just wanted to get this straight in case I get nailed with another question.


Shown are 6,8,and 10 with cutters.










Factory pins are steel . Mine rust.

UPDATE Nails differ in diameter by manufacture, It is unlikely the supplier from a Lowes or HD would work. These nails have a larger diameter. DEC 2011.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

We got the point.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

But aren't the pins you buy stainless? Or coated somehow?

Good to know though.

I'm adding them to my T-Man special book Tips and Tricks.:thumbsup:
Volume #1


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

No I don't think they are coated or stainless. Just cut with a fancy look.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey T Man check out this link for e-bay.

Or anyone else that rebuilds Lionel's.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lionel-Post-War...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item5637ad6ece

He has a bunch of old engines but they are not in the best of shape. Some are good for parts or rebuilds. He's got a mess of them that's for sure.

Click his other items to look at all of them. (for the folks that don't know.)


----------

